# 2012 Tarmac with ultegra DI2



## ymerej (Sep 13, 2005)

So do you think specialized is going to offer a tarmac with ultegra DI2? I think it would sell really well, I know I want one


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

*Tarmac Expert with Ui2?*

Yes and rumour has it that it that the 2012 Tarmac Expert will have Ultegra Di2.
I'm waiting for my LBS to get more details following the recent Specialized 2012 range launch. :thumbsup:


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Wonder what the premium will be over the regular Ultegra group?


----------



## skyler (Sep 3, 2008)

The Pro sl4, as well as the pro venge, will be available with Ui2 on it. Both retail for above $6k


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

An Expert SL3 w/ Ultegra Di2 (around $4k) would be sick, but probably too good to be true. 

A more realistic expectation will probably see the Expert get Mech. Ultegra like last year and I'm crossing my fingers for a Force equipped SL3 variant. 

If not hopefully they will continue to sell the SL3 as a frameset with some good looking paint jobs!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Tarmac Pro SL4 Ui2 list at $5500 and Venge Pro Ui2 at $6500


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

pdainsworth said:


> Tarmac Pro SL4 Ui2 list at $5500 and Venge Pro Ui2 at $6500


Just got the heads up on that from the LBS although Aussie pricing is higher. 
Looks pretty good and hopefully it's full Ultegra & not watered down with 105 parts.


----------



## Dogo X (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice color combination


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Sven_Nijs said:


> Just got the heads up on that from the LBS although Aussie pricing is higher.
> Looks pretty good and hopefully it's full Ultegra & not watered down with 105 parts.


Do you know if the Venge will be available with mechnical Ultegra??? I like how the Australian dollar is currently worth about $1.06 US but still prices are still higher here.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

When are these going on teh Website and how long do I have to wait to get my SL4 Pro with Ultegra Di2?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't know about website (soon you'd think) and on sale in Oz in November so sometime before that date everywhere else in world....


----------



## smithrider (May 15, 2011)

Will there even be a pro SL4? Only SL4 I have seen referenced is the SWorks and an article I read stated the SL3 will be carried forward in the line for the time being.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

The bikes above are SL4 Pro's. My LBS has confirmed it will be coming down to Pro level, there is also a SRAM Red version of the SL4 Pro and I am leaning towards that. 

I think the only reasdon they have dicded to drop it down to the Pro level is to accomidate Ultegra Di2.

Tarmac Pro SL4 Sram Red

View attachment 235949


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

>Wildcard...do you know the price of the SL4 Pro w/ Red? I'm thinking $5500...but i'd love to see it dip below $5k....i'd hop all over it.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry I can't give that answer, I would like to know myself. I am thinking around $5500 AUS, I would imagine it will be closer to $5000 in the US.

It looks pretty sweet, am a fan of the paint scheme, Matt Black is pretty TUFF!!


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm going to my dealer to look at ordering one this weekend. I too love the matte paint jobs. I also wish it just had the regular red crank. I'm not crazy about the spesh ones. They look cheap to me. It's too bad the bike doesn't have the new red black either. By the looks of the RD it's just regular Red.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures .... the Di2/Ui2 derailleurs and battery pack are really fugly. Couldn't they find some place to at least hide the battery pack?


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

The first report I got on the Ultegra Di2 is the front derailleur is very ugly and it dosnt look as good as Dura Ace. I was hell bent on the Ultegra version, but after seeing the color and the install of U Di2, it is going to be the PRO with SRAM Red for me in MATT BLACK!!


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

Wildcard, please post up when you order one on how long it takes to ship to you...and then of course pics and a ride report after you get it!...I may end up getting one too...


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The S-Works cranks are nice, and anything but cheap. You can always put the Sram red rings on if you want. But leave the crank itself alone. There is nothing wrong with it and its better than anything Sram makes.


----------



## lwrncc (Oct 7, 2010)

Sticking to mechanical for now. Will leave electronics to the racers!


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

I will be getting some more info on teh full Specs on teh weekend and once I get my pay out form leaving my current job in two weeks time ( 8 years Long Service Leave) I will be making the purchase.

I am lead to belive stocks wont be arriving to late August in Australia so will be a little bit of a wait for the ride report.


----------



## mhaley4 (Sep 30, 2008)

My local Spesh dealer said the Roubaix Pro and Tarmac Pro won't be in until early October! :cryin:

Edit: Yes, this is for the Ui2 pro models.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

That may be with Ultegra Di2 as it is not supposed to be availiable until end of September, which would be October.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

I have seen the Specs in store and all the PRO level are coming out in Mid Compact, which will be a bit of a change as I am coming form compact.

Also they belive the SRAM Version should come in under 7KG, which will be a massive change considering my current ride is over 9KG's.

Interesting info on the PRO frame.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNIbi5fKwx8


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for the information! What do you mean by "mid compact"? Is that a 36 small chain-ring instead of 34?


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah it will be a 52\36


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

wildcard said:


> sorry i can't give that answer, i would like to know myself. I am thinking around $5500 aus, i would imagine it will be closer to $5000 in the us.
> 
> It looks pretty sweet, am a fan of the paint scheme, matt black is pretty tuff!!


5300.00 us.


----------



## lkwmic (Aug 5, 2011)

Tarmac expert SL3 with Ui2, I must buy


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

lkwmic said:


> Tarmac expert SL3 with Ui2, I must buy


Save your $$$, cuz that bike doesn't exist in the US, unless custom.


----------



## lkwmic (Aug 5, 2011)

Optimus said:


> Save your $$$, cuz that bike doesn't exist in the US, unless custom.


I have a SL3 Tarmac already. I am waiting for the Ui2.........:mad2:


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Have put my order in, first shipment into Aus is due mid October an I have one of the 3 Pro's in My size booked!!


----------



## Zeekster64 (Dec 23, 2010)

Venge = Tarmac after a steady diet of steak and potatoes?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Wildcard said:


> Have put my order in, first shipment into Aus is due mid October an I have one of the 3 Pro's in My size booked!!


What colour scheme are we getting the Pro in?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Sven_Nijs said:


> What colour scheme are we getting the Pro in?


Here is the UI2 SL4 Pro


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks - not too offensive.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Getting the PRO with SRAM RED is the sweetest looking paint job of the new range!!
View attachment 237652


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Really like the look of the Ui2 SL4 Pro but the price when compared with alternatives may be a stumbling block when negotiating the purchase with 'The Minister of Finance'.

SL4 Pro = rumoured AU$6.5k
Scott Foil 15 = rumoured AU$4-4.5k
Giant TCR Advanced 0 (not SL) = advertised for pre-order at AU$4k

I may be comparing apples with oranges at this stage until full specs are available but that difference equals a big $$s saving or quality second wheelset.


----------

